# should i pasture board?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to pasture board my TB, he was fine up here in these cold canadian winters. i think a lot of horses are happier outside, i try my best not to keep any of my horses inside, the most i do is put them in outdoor stalls. i think they like it soo much better


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I live in MN and I pasture board. They have a run in shelter and if it gets really REALLY cold (like in the negative degrees) they get brought in the indoor arena to get outta the wind at least but otherwise they are outside. I do blanket but that mainly to keep them dry with all the snow.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in Wisconsin and the horse I lease is pasture boarded. He's blanketed, has run-ins, and plenty of hay, so he's happy


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I own 2 horses and live in Alberta. In december it got down to -52 for a day{2nd coldest place in the world that day}. My horses are fine. We gave them lots of hay and blanketed them and they have a run-in shelter and a huge crop of trees. As long as you blanket your horse in the cold and make sure he has hay and shelter he'll be fine.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

I live in northern MN about 2 hours from the Canadian border and my horse is pasture boarded. She has run in to get out of the wind and gets blanketed when the wind chill gets really cold. She loves it outside.


----------

